# How to remove crankarm from Truvativ GXP BB (SRAM)



## BirdieBogey (Aug 3, 2009)

I had trouble finding instructions on the Internet on how to remove the left arm crank from a Truvativ Giga X Pipe (GXP) bottom bracket with the a self-extracting bolt system, so I figured I would write a post. Maybe the extraction operation should be obvious, but it wasn’t to me as I screwed it up before finally figuring it out. The 2009 Truvativ Technical Manual on the SRAM website only shows how to assemble, but not remove the crankarms. http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/tm_my09_e_2.pdf.

To remove the left foot crankarm, I suggest first removing both the outer and inner crank bolts. (Some outer bolts require a 16mm hex wrench. The outer bolt on my SRAM Apex model uses a 10mm.) Be sure to locate the washer on the inner bolt. You won’t be able to remove the crankarm at this point as it is wedged on. Clean all threads. Grease the inner bolt threads and washer and re-install it. No need to tighten. Grease the underside of the larger bolt, re-install and tightened it somewhat. Then insert your 8mm wrench into to inner bolt and remove it again. As the inner bolt rises, it pushes up against the outer bolt and slowly lifts off the crank arm, sort of like a corkscrew. The outer bolt should not turn during the extraction. If it does, re-tighten it or consider Locktite. Clean and grease the crankarm splines before re-installing the arm. (Then go ride your bike.)


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You don't need to remove anything. I've installed/removed many of these. 

Just use your 8mm allen wrench on the inner bolt and crank down hard. It will come off. 


Did you remember to use a torque wrench when re-tightening down the non-drive side crank arm? If not, you most likely did not reach proper torque spec and the arm will fall off when you least expect it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

said better than i could. it's a very easy system. wish Campy could have remembered it


----------



## BirdieBogey (Aug 3, 2009)

Lurch is correct. In fact, I followed those instructions in my first attempt to remove the crankarm, but the outer bolt came off at the same time as the inner bolt, so I was dumbfounded. Once I cleaned, re-greased, and re-installed everything, the self-extracting system worked fine. 

The Truvativ Tech Manual has instructions on re-installation and proper torque.


----------

